# Help please on Moca



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

I've been reading a lot of the Moca threads and my head is spinning a bit!

I just got a new Bolt and want to be able to use Moca. At the moment I have it in the kitchen using wifi and have a Premiere XL in the living room, attached to Ethernet. At present I do not have an ethernet port in the kitchen but hope to get this done sometime but it will probably be a few months.

I want to change the Bolt to the living room where I would attach it to ethernet and the Premiere to the kitchen. I know that I can set up a Moca network on the Bolt but I can't figure out how to attach the Premiere to that network. Do I have to get a Moca adaptor to do that and if so, can anyone recommend a good one to get?

Also, is it true that I can only attach a Wireless N adaptor to the Premiere? In the network settings, it gives me an option to use wifi but it only gives the choice of attaching to Wireless N, at the moment I only have a Wireless G adaptor, and would prefer to use Moca if I can figure it out, but wireless would also be an option until I get the ethernet sorted out.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

lynncosbm said:


> I've been reading a lot of the Moca threads and my head is spinning a bit!
> 
> I just got a new Bolt and want to be able to use Moca. At the moment I have it in the kitchen using wifi and have a Premiere XL in the living room, attached to Ethernet. At present I do not have an ethernet port in the kitchen but hope to get this done sometime but it will probably be a few months.
> 
> ...


Are You trying to share programs between the 2 units - or simply want guide data via the Internet?

If trying to share, then you cannot do that via WiFi. It will only work via MoCa or wired Ethernet.

You do not need an Ethernet drop in the kitchen if you have a coax cable feeding both units. You just need to use MoCa.


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Are You trying to share programs between the 2 units - or simply want guide data via the Internet? If trying to share, then you cannot do that via WiFi. It will only work via MoCa or wired Ethernet. You do not need an Ethernet drop in the kitchen if you have a coax cable feeding both units. You just need to use MoCa.


Ah, didn't know that you can't share by wifi, I'd definitely want to be able to do that.

I do have coax at both sites, although the cable is split outside and comes into the house in two separate locations, not sure if that makes any difference. Do I just plug the coax into the Premiere and it automatically finds the MoCa network with no adaptor? That's the bit I'm not sure of. ;^)

And thanks very much to your reply.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

lynncosbm said:


> Ah, didn't know that you can't share by wifi, I'd definitely want to be able to do that.
> 
> I do have coax at both sites, although the cable is split outside and comes into the house in two separate locations, not sure if that makes any difference. Do I just plug the coax into the Premiere and it automatically finds the MoCa network with no adaptor? That's the bit I'm not sure of. ;^)
> 
> And thanks very much to your reply.


How it is connected outside could make a difference, but essentially connect the Bolt in the main room, connect it to the Internet, make sure it works. Then connect the Premiere in the kitchen. If it doesn't work, you might try rerunning setup to try and detect the MoCa network.

You will also need to purchase a MoCa POE Filter that needs to be installed outside where the cable comes from the street to the house...but don't worry about that until you see the rest of the system is working properly.


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> How it is connected outside could make a difference, but essentially connect the Bolt in the main room, connect it to the Internet, make sure it works. Then connect the Premiere in the kitchen. If it doesn't work, you might try rerunning setup to try and detect the MoCa network. You will also need to purchase a MoCa POE Filter that needs to be installed outside where the cable comes from the street to the house...but don't worry about that until you see the rest of the system is working properly.


Ok, I'll try it, thanks very much!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

lynncosbm said:


> I just got a new Bolt and want to be able to use Moca. At the moment I have it in the kitchen using wifi and have a Premiere XL in the living room, attached to Ethernet. At present I do not have an ethernet port in the kitchen but hope to get this done sometime but it will probably be a few months.


The Premiere XL has built-in MoCA support. Since it is connected to ethernet, it can create the MoCA network. Go into the appropriate settings menu and select "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network". Then on the Bolt, select "Connect using MoCA". These settings are [not] made automatically, and they are required when using MoCA.


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

snerd said:


> The Premiere XL has built-in MoCA support. Since it is connected to ethernet, it can create the MoCA network. Go into the appropriate settings menu and select "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network". Then on the Bolt, select "Connect using MoCA". These settings are [not] made automatically, and they are required when using MoCA.


I think my Premiere is an older version and doesn't have built-in MoCa unfortunately. I think I read it's only the 4-channel Premieres, mine is 2.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

snerd said:


> The Premiere XL has built-in MoCA support. Since it is connected to ethernet, it can create the MoCA network. Go into the appropriate settings menu and select "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network". Then on the Bolt, select "Connect using MoCA". These settings are [not] made automatically, and they are required when using MoCA.





lynncosbm said:


> I think my Premiere is an older version and doesn't have built-in MoCa unfortunately. I think I read it's only the 4-channel Premieres, mine is 2.


Neither the Premiere or the Premiere XL have built in MoCA. However the Premiere 4, Premiere Elite, & Premiere XL4 do have built in MoCA.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

lynncosbm said:


> I've been reading a lot of the Moca threads and my head is spinning a bit!
> 
> I just got a new Bolt and want to be able to use Moca. At the moment I have it in the kitchen using wifi and have a Premiere XL in the living room, attached to Ethernet. At present I do not have an ethernet port in the kitchen but hope to get this done sometime but it will probably be a few months.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You don't mention how you get internet, cable modem or dsl? If cable, you might need 2 MoCA filters depending on what cable modem you have, some have filters builtin but a lot do not. 
If you are in a home, there is usually a plastic box nearby the phone and other utilities that houses a splitter that you will need to access in order to install a MoCA POE /Whole Home DVR filter on the input of that first splitter.
If you are in an apartment or condo you might have to get the cable company out to install a filter for you. 
You can try just getting a MoCA adapter and setting up your MoCa network without the filter but I would just shop on Ebay for a couple filters, here's a lifetime supply for $10, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pieces-Mo...293596?hash=item2344277b9c:g:80QAAOSwm8VUu-u1
Give us a bit more information on you setup and cable modem, if you are a little lucky yours might be easy.
EDIT: If you are not invested in keeping the Premiere going, you might also consider getting a mini to replace it. No storage with the mini, but it has MoCA builtin, is small, easier to conceal especially if you go with the V2 version which has RF and IR with the remote.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

lynncosbm said:


> I've been reading a lot of the Moca threads and my head is spinning a bit!
> 
> I just got a new Bolt and want to be able to use Moca. At the moment I have it in the kitchen using wifi and have a Premiere XL in the living room, attached to Ethernet. At present I do not have an ethernet port in the kitchen but hope to get this done sometime but it will probably be a few months.
> 
> ...


Put your Bolt in the living room, connected to the same Ethernet network as your router, and it can be set up to "create" your MoCA network. Put your Premiere XL in the kitchen and get a MoCA adapter for it such as the Actiontec ECB6200 (which you can Google for more info or the best price).

The recently introduced TiVo Bridge, sold by TiVo, is a MoCA adapter that will also work. But it lacks a coaxial STB/TV Out connection to feed the cable TV input of your TiVo, so to use it you would put a two-way splitter ahead of it, with one output going to the Premiere XL and the other going to the TiVo Bridge.

The Premiere XL can then join your MoCA network, because it will be connected via an Ethernet cable to that MoCA adapter. Or you can replace the Premiere XL with a TiVo Mini, which needs no MoCA adapter to join your MoCA network.

Protect your MoCA network from "leaking" its signal to the outside world by placing a PoE filter into each of your two coax lines as near as possible to where they come into your house. Or have your cable company install a single PoE filter prior to the splitter outside that feeds those two lines.

You also should make sure that that splitter and any splitters that are installed inside your house have a bandwidth that extends up to 1675 MHz, not just 1000 MHz. The cable company can do that for the outside splitter, and you can eyeball any inside splitters that you have to see what the bandwidth is.

And any splitter output or coax feed that is not connected to anything at all inside your house should have a 75 ohm terminator placed on it. That will avoid having your MoCA network's signal get unnecessarily attenuated.

You do not need or want a Wireless N or Wireless G adapter. Your Premiere XL will no longer be connecting wirelessly. It will be connecting via Ethernet, with the proviso that its Ethernet connection will lead directly to its MoCA adapter!

Don't be confused by the fact that your Bolt and your Premiere XL will both have Ethernet cables connected to them. The Bolt will use its Ethernet connection to access your router so as to allow it to "create" a MoCA network on the coax cables in your house. The Premiere XL will connect via Ethernet to its dedicated MoCA adapter. Between that adapter (or the Mini that you replace the Premiere XL with) and the Bolt, the network will be all-MoCA.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

lynncosbm said:


> I think my Premiere is an older version and doesn't have built-in MoCa unfortunately. I think I read it's only the 4-channel Premieres, mine is 2.


Oops, total brain fart on my end. Sorry.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

epstewart said:


> Protect your MoCA network from "leaking" its signal to the outside world by placing a PoE filter into each of your two coax lines as near as possible to where they come into your house. Or have your cable company install a single PoE filter prior to the splitter outside that feeds those two lines.


Putting a PoE filter on both lines will prevent MoCA signals from crossing over, essentially giving two independent MoCA networks rather than a single network shared by all MoCA devices.

The two lines should ulitimately connect to a splitter, possibly in a box that the OP doesn't have access to. A single PoE needs to be added to the input of that splitter. Get your cable provider involved if necessary.

Everything else that epstewart posted is sound advice.


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks very much, everyone. This all seems to make sense to me. I'm going ahead and ordering the Actiontec adapter and a couple filters and see how I get on. I prefer to keep the Premiere for now because it is on lifetime, which means I have an extra two channels for no cost, rather than buying a Mini right now and losing those two channels - I probably will at some point though. As far as my cable company, it might help you to know that I live in Bermuda where sometimes things are done a little bit differently and therefore I'm not really sure if they would install a filter for me so I feel I'd have to do it myself. Fortunately I have a brother who is very good technically and will usually help me if I beg him! ;^)


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

snerd said:


> Putting a PoE filter on both lines will prevent MoCA signals from crossing over, essentially giving two independent MoCA networks rather than a single network shared by all MoCA devices.
> 
> The two lines should ulitimately connect to a splitter, possibly in a box that the OP doesn't have access to. A single PoE needs to be added to the input of that splitter. Get your cable provider involved if necessary.
> 
> Everything else that epstewart posted is sound advice.


I was wondering about that myself. Thanks.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

lynncosbm said:


> Thanks very much, everyone. This all seems to make sense to me. I'm going ahead and ordering the Actiontec adapter and a couple filters and see how I get on. I prefer to keep the Premiere for now because it is on lifetime, which means I have an extra two channels for no cost, rather than buying a Mini right now and losing those two channels - I probably will at some point though. As far as my cable company, it might help you to know that I live in Bermuda where sometimes things are done a little bit differently and therefore I'm not really sure if they would install a filter for me so I feel I'd have to do it myself. Fortunately I have a brother who is very good technically and will usually help me if I beg him! ;^)


Very good. Keep in mind snerd's advice that you should install just one PoE filter, and it should be placed ahead of the splitter outside your house whose two outputs come into your house separately. It is easy to install the filter, as long as you have physical access to the proper location. I was wrong to tell you to get two filters and place them inside your house. To do so would cause problems and would be a mistake.


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

epstewart said:


> Very good. Keep in mind snerd's advice that you should install just one PoE filter, and it should be placed ahead of the splitter outside your house whose two outputs come into your house separately. It is easy to install the filter, as long as you have physical access to the proper location. I was wrong to tell you to get two filters and place them inside your house. To do so would cause problems and would be a mistake.


Oh ok, great, thanks!


----------

